# Black Panther Death Threat... Against You?



## johnson_mark157 (Apr 20, 2012)

Defend yourself against an assault with your concealed carry weapon, and if the New Black Panthers don't approve, then they could publish a wanted dead-or-alive poster with your name on it, and you and your family have to go into hiding.

Regardless if Zimmerman is guilty or innocent, don't let what the blank panthers have done be ignored as a media stunt.

Saying "Wanted Dead" and offering $10,000 is soliciting murder and is against Florida statute 777.042. (Source cited at bottom)

The Southern Poverty Law Center, which tracks hate groups, says on its website that the new black panther party... is "virulently racist," advocating violence against whites, Jews and law enforcement.

Stand up for yourself and all other concealed-carry folks. 

(Bitching to your friends over a beer, or in a forum is fun, but doesn't accomplish much.) 

Instead, make a quick phone call to the office of the attorney, (you don't have to give your name). Tell them you'd like them to pursue this offense by the black panthers. They take a note of your comment and pass it along to the attorney in charge. That's it. 

Progress is made when enough people speak up. 

The people who answer the phone number below are friendly and helpful. Remember, you're asking them to do something for you, so be polite.

Thank you.

Call this number: (904) 630-2400 - Main Switchboard - State Attorney's Office - 4Th Judicial Circuit NE Florida


SOURCES: 

> STATE ATTORNEY'S OFFICE: www.sao4th.com/contact.php
> FLORIDA LAW: www.tinyurl.com/89bb4sj
> DEATH WARRANT: www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2012/03/26/149399082/new-black-panther-party-offers-10k-bounty-for-george-zimmerman
> NEW BLACK PANTHERS INFO: www.splcenter.org/get-informed/intelligence-files/new-black-panther-party


----------

